# Allow myself to introduce... myself and my electric rig



## Rivenin (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

had some people that seemed rather curious about my setup, so i thought i'd post here incase anyone had any questions! 
i've been brewing for about 3 years now, started with extract, but immediately went to all grain because well... i didn't enjoy brewing extract... not saying it's bad, i just didn't fully enjoy it .

Here was my first setup for all grain. 







My current two setups.

here is my big guy out on national homebrewers day this year. 
Runs off of 2 x 120v 2000w elements controlled by PIDs and SSRs.
Both keggles have false bottoms. 
I also only run 2 vessels, i get about 75-80% extraction yield, so i do not see a point for myself to have a 3rd keggle unless i randomly get a hair in my butt to get more equipment. which i'm sure one day i will , but for now, this works! 






Here is the controller that runs both setups






Here is my much smaller setup that does 2.5 or so gallon brews... i'm the only beer drinker in the household and going through 5-10 gallons of the same recipe was kind of a pain .

Before it was electrified, was a straight stovetop setup, but i ended up breaking the stove via glass cracking 

it's a 7.5 gallon pot with 2 1500w elements, no false bottoms, no valves... just a pot and elements for now , MT has a braid with a valve on it. 











and here is my beer drinking corner






annnnnnd here is my fermentation fridge.






Hopefully i can lend a hand in this forum while people are helping me in the world of wine!  

and here is my 2 first wines as of this morning when i racked them to the jugs

Blueberry on the left and Rose petal on the right.


----------



## robie (Aug 9, 2013)

Very impressive! Looks like you are in it for the long haul.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 9, 2013)

nice setup, i really enjoy brewing. I currently have an Octoberfest Lager in my fridge at 44 degrees, and a Harpoon IPA clone clearing in a 6 gallon carboy being dry hopped. I have a few more batches planned, this works out real well while the wine ages.


----------

